# Blizzard X Sugar baby 09 REX



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 4, 2009)

here is my tegu i got on July 28 2009 let me know what you think 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/rex3.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 1/rex3.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/rex2.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 1/rex2.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/rex1.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 1/rex1.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/rex.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 81/rex.jpg</a><!-- m -->


sorry had to use my cell phone


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 4, 2009)

The only time Ive seen that much cream was in my coffee


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, nice.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks for the kind comments 
how big is everyones so far???


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 5, 2009)

I am almost sure 18 inchs. How about your guy?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 5, 2009)

mine is 16


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 6, 2009)

He is going to be such a looker.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


...Jefroka


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks ill keep you guys updated


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking real nice, I love when they start getting more and more white., Mine suprised me today after a shed with alot of white, hope it keeps up.
goodluck with yours it looks great


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 6, 2009)

i know i am always waiting for it to shed thats my favorite part lol 
mine has only shed 2 times
how many times has your shed?


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry I saw this late. 
Today is the 4th time he's shedding since I got him.
20.5" today, Hows your GU doing,.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 20, 2009)

mines doing good not quiet so big as yours but its getting there its only shed 2 or 3 times but once he does ill put up more pics. ive notice he looks like he changes colors like getting lighter and darker than going light again :crazy 
does yours do that? lol


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea he go back and forth with the lighter and darker color at times, not sure why., hes shedding again so ill take pics again soon


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 22, 2009)

ok i cant wait to see


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

great pics bro


----------

